# chest infection treatment without antibiotics



## Littlemisshopeful (Nov 2, 2010)

hi, just after some advise,

I've been a little run down and caught a cold the other day, initially my thought was tickly and sore, but after a very strong fresh lemon drink this went away. My body was really congested, achy but i dont think i had a temperature. I was really exhausted as i just didn't get any sleep at night. The following day i had a very runny nose so i thought that i was now recovering and would be fine now. But then yesterday evening, i seem to have developed a chest infection. Its so painful when i cough and i feel like i have a weight on my chest. I was going to call my Gp and as for antibiotics but as i intend to start ICSI hopefully very soon (next couple of months) I thought i would check whether this has any negative effects to the treatment and what i can do to treat this without medicine. I had already reduced smoking and decided yesterday that i will give up so i am not smoking from today which i know will help.

LMH.x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi LMH,

Sorry to hear you are poorly   Any treatment you need now won't have an effect on ICSI later so don't worry about that. I would go and see GP though to get your chest symptoms checked and get a prescription if you need one. Best to get it treated asap rather than let yourself get worse.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

